# Quikrete - Commercial Grade Course Sand



## venner5 (Jan 14, 2004)

I went to a pool store and asked for pool filter sand and they gave me - Quikrete - Commercial Grade Course Sand - can I use this for my aquarium? Wasn't quite sure if this is the same as "pool filter sand"?

Thanks,
Belinda


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Its ok. I went to my pool store just the other day and they had what I think was the same thing but I didnt get close enough to read a label. Some say that some brands of pool filter sand are pretty light to almost white so I got my hopes up but once I saw it just looked like cleaner better sifted play sand I went to Lowes and pay 3$ rather than 7$

I also just gave the all purpose sand a shot. Its dirty and has lots of small sized gravel and stuff. It was a pain to clean the actual dust out but I left all the gravel and all in it. It made for a natural look in one tank but I dont think I could use something like that in other tanks ever.


----------



## Hawks (Feb 7, 2008)

Here's an old post about it.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... highlight=

The sand is great.


----------



## getwithit (Jan 13, 2008)

i've got the sackrete sand i think it looks great. it a has a more natural mix of grain size.....not gravely but different size of sand. when i shopped for sand at home depot i put a small hole in the different bags of sand and took a close examintaion of the grains. i found the quickrete to be a lil to uniform where the sackrete was a mix of fine and very fine(and extremely fine which washed out over a 2 week period of filtering) was $1.65 for 60lb bag wich was perfect for my 55 gal


----------



## jschall (Apr 2, 2009)

I'd go for any 20 grit sand (which is the same as pool filter sand)
As far as mixes of grain size - I prefer my filter impellers to be intact, thanks. I'll stick with large-grain sand that can't get through my filter floss.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

> I'll stick with large-grain sand that can't get through my filter floss.


What filter do you use? I use a Magnum 350 so it does go through the floss in the basket first but most others like HOBs it goes through the impeller first anyway.


----------

